# Interesting Trunk Feature



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

hmm i honestly don't think i have that... lol ill have to check next time i go out to my car.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> Since I don't go into the trunk that much as my wife does, she pointed out a nice feature I think. The grab hand that allows you to close the trunk without touching the exterior surface. I didn't see any mention of it in the owners manual. It works very well.. Had anyone else seen or used it before?


Sometimes it's those small thoughtful features that really impresses people, because that's one of the feature my salesman highlighted, and I'm glad he did, because I would have never noticed and like you said it's not in the manual. I use it all the time now.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

It really is true. You learn something new every day. I had to actually go outside and check for that, thanks. Now I just have to remember it's there the next time I'm in the trunk.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

yep. i discovered that after about a week. really saves the paint from fingerprints. especially on my black paint lol


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Right next to the glow in the dark escape handle


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

pntballer925 said:


> yep. i discovered that after about a week. really saves the paint from fingerprints. especially on my black paint lol


Yeah and those pesky little scratches that my wife would leave on our Aura trunk lid from her rings when she would close it..That bottle of Meguiars scratch remover was put to use time after time..


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Right next to the glow in the dark escape handle


Has anybody had the need to test that handle yet? That story I have to hear....


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The glow in the dark escape handle was the very first thing i removed from my car. When i lock someone in my trunk i don't want them getting away....


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool. I thought I looked for something like that before but could not find it. In the winter when the car is covered in salt, its nice to have that after putting on gloves for the walk to the office.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Yeah and those pesky little scratches that my wife would leave on our Aura trunk lid from her rings when she would close it..That bottle of Meguiars scratch remover was put to use time after time..


I tell my wife I regret giving her that ring every time I have to fill a chip or scratch it causes on her door or liftgate.  I'm lucky that she doesnt seem to mind that Im a tool.

Thank for the heads up on the handle feature. I have not looked for it yet, but I am stoked that it is there. Keep my fingers from making clean spots on the spoiler.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Since we're on the topic of trunk. Ever listen for the sound when the trunk closes? It's a solid "thunk", instead of the usual - *splat*, *crash*, *whoup* holow sounding, closing sound. It conveys solid build and quality. Make sure your license plate doesn't vibrate.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> The glow in the dark escape handle was the very first thing i removed from my car. When i lock someone in my trunk i don't want them getting away....


Same here!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol skilz


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Any suggestions on keeping the LP from rattling when shutting the trunk?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Danman1453 said:


> Any suggestions on keeping the LP from rattling when shutting the trunk?


I have rubber bumpers on the back of my LP but it still rattles when I close the trunk. I think it is the LP rattling in the stainless steel frame. I got a nice black powder coated stainless steel frame from License Plate Frames Made Of Stainless Steel


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just ran out and checked my trunk. Probably would have never noticed it so thanks a lot! And I thought the little hook that is just behind the drivers side wheel well that is used to hang your bags from was pretty cool. Still wish you could open the trunk without the fob though.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I just ran out and checked my trunk. Probably would have never noticed it so thanks a lot! And I thought the little hook that is just behind the drivers side wheel well that is used to hang your bags from was pretty cool. Still wish you could open the trunk without the fob though.


You do know about the button on the decklid to open the trunk right? It is below the bowtie, above the license plate. Over the license plate there is that overhang area. reach your fingers under that lip and you will feel a rubber pad. Push on that pad and the trunk opens . That only works when the doors are unlocked though.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> You do know about the button on the decklid to open the trunk right? It is below the bowtie, above the license plate. Over the license plate there is that overhang area. reach your fingers under that lip and you will feel a rubber pad. Push on that pad and the trunk opens . That only works when the doors are unlocked though.


Well I just ran outside.......again, and sun-on-the-beach if you weren't right!
I swear I read that owners manual pretty good but I sure don't remember reading about that. Actually, that's a pretty nice feature....Thanks TSURacing!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Well I just ran outside.......again, and sun-on-the-beach if you weren't right!
> I swear I read that owners manual pretty good but I sure don't remember reading about that. Actually, that's a pretty nice feature....Thanks TSURacing!


The armrest slides forward too!

And just nudging down the turn signal stalk makes the turn signal blink 3 times for a lane change.

All fancy things I learned here!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Has anybody had the need to test that handle yet? That story I have to hear....


yup my girlfriend got in the trunk to test it. needless to say i found out the alarm goes off when its pulled. especially at about 11:30 at night.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> yup my girlfriend got in the trunk to test it. needless to say i found out the alarm goes off when its pulled. especially at about 11:30 at night.


HAHA I love it.


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice find....I certainly didn't notice it before. Only problem is that I am a lefty and its on the right side. But nice to know. The car has a lot of nice touches that you can tell a lot of thought went into. Good to see.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> I tell my wife I regret giving her that ring every time I have to fill a chip or scratch it causes on her door or liftgate.  I'm lucky that she doesnt seem to mind that Im a tool.
> 
> Thank for the heads up on the handle feature. I have not looked for it yet, but I am stoked that it is there. Keep my fingers from making clean spots on the spoiler.


Right on..That's why I put the clearbra material behind each of the door handles in the cup areas..No scratches there as of now..


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> The armrest slides forward too!
> 
> And just nudging down the turn signal stalk makes the turn signal blink 3 times for a lane change.
> 
> All fancy things I learned here!


Now those items I AM aware of.  I do wish the armrest would slide up a few more inches though.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> And I thought the little hook that is just behind the drivers side wheel well that is used to hang your bags from was pretty cool.


Where exactly is this hook? I took a quick glance and didnt see any hook persay.

Additionally, all of these features all remind me of the one time I was in an old VW Jetta, I sat down and all my change in my pocket came pouring out. Figuring I lost it all to the boogie men that live under the seat I reached down the side of the seat anyways. Only to find the most cleverly placed change catcher, which had caught every coin the fell out of my pocket. That feature was easily the coolest thing I have ever seen in any car and without that happening you would have never guessed its purpose.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Where exactly is this hook? I took a quick glance and didnt see any hook persay.
> 
> Additionally, all of these features all remind me of the one time I was in an old VW Jetta, I sat down and all my change in my pocket came pouring out. Figuring I lost it all to the boogie men that live under the seat I reached down the side of the seat anyways. Only to find the most cleverly placed change catcher, which had caught every coin the fell out of my pocket. That feature was easily the coolest thing I have ever seen in any car and without that happening you would have never guessed its purpose.


It's a black plastic U hook on the drivers side of the trunk just behind and about 1/2 way up from the rear wheel well.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> It's a black plastic U hook on the drivers side of the trunk just behind and about 1/2 way up from the rear wheel well.


I thought that hook was used to hook up the cargo net, but i didn't see another hook on the opposite site.. or do we hook up the cargo net where the screws seem to be at//


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

txlatino said:


> I thought that hook was used to hook up the cargo net, but i didn't see another hook on the opposite site.. or do we hook up the cargo net where the screws seem to be at//


 Don't know about a cargo net but that hook is called a cargo tie-down, used to hang light items on. The info is on page 4-2 of your owners manual.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I use that hook all the time to hold my bag of groceries. I shop for just me and little bits at a time so its perfect. If I did a big shop then I would be wishing for more hooks but as it is I use that thing a lot. Nice to know I can use the Z link suspension and my groceries won't go flying. lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*Response*

I didnt even know i had that lol. Thank u guys very much


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I had the opportunity to try out this handle this morning.. 

I got to work, went to retreive my Timmies coffee from the cup holder, instead of getting the whole cup, the lid came off and splashed coffee all over the cup holder and e-brake 

I ran to the trunk to get some paper towel from my car cleaning stuff, cleaned up the mess and went back to my trunk to close it only to discover that all the previously clean, shiny red was covered in wet black crap (thank you mother nature for the snow last night). I then remembered I need not touch that, I read here that there is a handy dandy handle in the trunk! Yippee!!

I totally would have never noticed it had it not been posted here. Thanks again to all the observant people here!


----------



## CruzeBop (Mar 17, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> You do know about the button on the decklid to open the trunk right? It is below the bowtie, above the license plate. Over the license plate there is that overhang area. reach your fingers under that lip and you will feel a rubber pad. Push on that pad and the trunk opens . That only works when the doors are unlocked though.


Thanks for that! I kept looking for a lever inside the car.


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

So since I have an ECO and I hadn't noticed this, I had assumed that they took it out to save weight. I checked this morning and it actually is there. Kind of neat.


----------

